# Fire 10 for Christmas going back to Amazon. Anyone else?



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well I really wanted to like it.  I bought two.  One for me and one for my mom.  We both have had serious issues with freezing up.  Some downloads fail over and over. I called CS and really got not good answer or solution.  We both also found we would be on a page and suddenly the device would flip to something else entirely.  It is much slower than my 8.9 HDX, but I expected that.  All in all we just were frustrated by the device glitches.  It is very sad because the size was so nice for magazines and videos.  I also really liked the blueshade.  Oh well, this is the first time I have sent a Kindle or Fire device back because I was disappointed.  I really hope Amazon comes out with a larger Fire that is fast and reliable, but for us this current Fire 10 is not it.  Has anyone else been satisfied or not satisfied with the new 10?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the Fire 8 and am happy with it.

When you send the 10s back be sure you've been in touch with CS and that they understand that you're sending them back because they are not working properly.

If you return 'em just 'cause you don't like 'em, they'll charge return shipping -- so will refund you the price less that amount.

If you return 'em because they are not working properly -- they will not reduce your refund for the return shipping amount.


----------

